# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Dr. D. 25 mg split a day of aldactone ?

## kdtl61

Hello,
I'm a competive BB. I have only ever dried out with dandelion
b-6 and potassium. I just started drying out for the last 2 shows with upping my water to 2.5 gal a day then dropping to 1 gal. by 5;00pm on Friday. This has worked very well. I do several shows in a row so the rebound is only a few pounds. By mid week of the following week of a show I get my weight back to where it needs to be.
Here is my question. I have cut up some 50mg aldactones tabs into 12.5
mg pieces. (1/4 tabs) I was thinking about taking 1- am & 1-pm starting the Wed. total of 25mg a day before my show. Through Sat of the show. I know everyone else uses 50 to 100mg a day. Since I will be doing 3 shows 3 weekends in a row I want to get your feed back on rebounding from such a low dose. I fully understand the importance of hitting the water hard after each show. This way my body will start to run the water through again as quick as possible. 
The reason I'm looking into aldactone is because my weight is boarder line hitting the cut off point. I might need a little more water off me to make my 176 cut off (middle weight). 
If anyone has ever tried a low dose of aldactone please let me know how it went.
Thanks for any help you can give me.
kdtl61

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Well i am not Dr.D, but i will give you something anyway...i am doing 2 shows in the near future they are 2 weeks a part, what i will be doing is i will take Aldectone alone for the first one and Aldectone and Dyiazide for the second one, i am also concerned with the possible water rebound but as you stated if you hit the water hard right after your body should quickly adjust and start releasing the fluids again at a regural rate, at least that's what i am hoping as well. I am not sure about using 25mg of Aldectone a day, i would increase that i will start out with 50mg mon, tue, 75mg wed, thur and 100mg on friday, but you know your body best so it might be different for you.

Good Luck at your shows...XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

It is important that you dont cut your water out during the first shows too much or too soon. If you do your fucked because you can drink a 50 gallon drum after your show and your body is going to hold onto it. So yours and mikes scheme is right take out the water at the very last minute. As for the 25 mg of aldactone I have never heard of anyone using that low of a dosage before. I would go 25 mg 12 hours apart three days before the show then drop it to 12.5 every 12 hours for a day or so after the show and hammer the water down. I hate telling people how to do diuretics because as you know its the most dangerous part of this sport but also the most crucial, what works for you may not work for mike or I. I guess you will learn through experience the safe dosage you can take and still maintain a resonable weight afterwards and not rebound. Good luck and sorry I could not answer your question clearer.

----------


## kdtl61

Thanks Mike and Dr.D,
This morning at 6:00 am my scale weight is at 180#
My body fat is very low 4%. I'm holding water in my standard areas lower back upper ass. Very little around my belly button.
I have been keeping the water up at 2 gallons a day. I will run my water at 2 gal/day thru Thurs. Friday I'll go to 1 gal by 5:00 pm counting all water for the day oats etc. This most times drops my scale weight by only 2 pounds or so. Knowing my history with dandelion and or just dropping water I can only expect to have a 2 pounds weight change. So I would be 178# Sat. am plus weigh in is 12:30. Shit I might eat 2 or 3 times by then.
My diet this week I have also made some slight changes.
300 grams protein down from 350, 150 grams carbs down from 200 grams.
Plus I have upped my veggies to 4 serving a day of broc and asparagus.
This will help run water through me.
My main thought about giving a low dose of aldactone 25mg/day a try is to see if I can get a total of 4 or 5 pound scale weight drop. This would be 2 more then normal for me. If I go as high as what I see most guys do I'm afraid I will drop too much water. Like 7 or 8 plus pounds.
Tell me something guys. What is the best way to fill back out if on Saturday I look flat? Is it 3 or 4 oz of water every hour? Maybe more carbs? I guess I'm asking how can I last minute save my self If I drop too much water weight? 
Last question. If you guys were this close to making your weight class
would you try to drop down this way or would you say F*** it and just go in as full as possible and take on the next weight class?

I'm sitting here at my deck wonder if I should take this first 12.5mg tab
and give this low dose a try. Today is the day to make the call.
Any more thoughts you might have would be nice to hear.

Thanks again guys. This Saturday I'm going to compete as a middle weight or a light heavy thats all I know right now. Based on todays weight and my history I'll be a light heavy. Unless the low dosage thing works.

Thanks,
kdtl61

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey Bro, you are welcome.
First of all are you natural or on gear, is it tested show or not?
Second take 25mg right now and then 25 mg 12 hours later as prescribled by Dr.D, you will not flaten out as Aldectone is a potaassium sparing weak diuretic and it does not drop a lot of water at a fast pase.
To fill back out, eat 6 cream filled donuts right after your weight in, if you are not natural and have expiriance with Slin, you might want to give that a try, but remember Slin can be fatal.
1/2 before going on the stage as you are pumping up have 1/2 liter of water, that should be sucked right up into your muscle bellies and vascular system.
For more info on last minute prep, go see my answears on a post here in this forum, it was a question by IronQueen, about fat loading etc...
good luck...XXL

Shoot me a PM if you need more help.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Here is the link to the thread i was talking about**:

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=23513


...as for the should you come in full as hell or try to make the weight, that's a tough one, if you look really good right now i wouldn't want to f*** with things to much, but you say you are holding some water, so i think you should be able to still make the middleweights, just do some fat loading right after the prejudging, to fil out any muscle fullness you might have lost during the diuresis. Although i don't think you will loose any fulness at all.

----------


## kdtl61

Mike XXL,
That last reply was very helpful.
I'm not natural. This show is not tested. I do not do slin.
Here is what I'm on. 
300eq/wk
100 primo/wk
50mg oral winny /day
50mg proviron split/day
20mg Nolva split/day
I know this all looks light to you however it keeps me anabolic during my diets. I'm going to be 41 years old this Oct. but still compete in the mens open because I have been doing so well up against the young bros.

I have been reading up on the shit load concept and fat loading that you have covered in detail over the past few weeks. I have never had the balls to try it. I always just roll into the shows. This time I'm wanting to give it a try. After this Saturdays show I have two weeks till the show I'm gunning for. So I should be able to deal with most anything that might happen during the test. The guy that helps me on my diets keeps asking me "why do you want to F with what works?" He says you are winning and aways place high. I say I want to see how my body reacts. 
I'm going to take the 12.5 mg aldactone I brought to work today. Then another 12.5 12 hours later. Next I will have to decide to jump up to your suggestion of 25mg am and 25mg pm.
I wanted to try your Friday night Pizza carb up. Plus the cream filled donuts on Saturday. Did you say to eat the donuts after weigh in or afer prejudge. I'm asuming after weigh in.
Now the drinking the 32 oz of water before going on stage is freaking me out. 
Do you have any other thoughts?
Thanks,
kdtl61

----------


## silverfox

KD, i didn't drink any water until after pre-judging and guess what i filled out and dry out within minutes(but too late of course), so don't be scared of taking the water in, the fat load seems to need bit extra water to work, I also run 50mg Acdactone AM/PM (100mg day) from Tues until Sat. seem to work well for me

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yeah the donuts are to be eaten after the weight in, unless you don't care about your weight then first thing in the mornning.
You can skip the water right before the pump up, you should be alright, so if it freaks you out judt DO NOT do it.
You stack is fine it doesn't seem light to me (it's 1100mg per week, that is a hefty dose), the amount i am using for this show is BY FAR the most i have ever used, i am a true beliver in the moderation.
The shit loading isn't something that just a couple of us guys invented, it's a technique used by many top trianer around the world, including Scott Able, Chris Aceto, Chad Nickols, as you can see those are some big names. When King Kamali was asked what was the big secret that chad uses to get his athletes looking so good, all he said is "well let me tell you just one thing, i hate eating all the donut filling"...you can only get so full with carbs alone, at some point you need to introduce the fats, long-chain-fatty acids, and the best sources are al the things that are ohhhhhhhhh so bad for you, i know it's something that everyone needs to experiment with, but i know it works, and it works good, i will be doing it in 7 weeks and then again in 9 weeks, and can'y wait to but my teeth into that cheescake, pizza and burgers.

Let me know if there is anything alse i can help you with...GOOD LUCK AGAIN...XXL

----------


## kdtl61

Mike XXL,
Your advise has been very helpful.
I'm going to stay conservative here with the aldactone and carb & fat load. Here is my plan now. Yet, like all things subject to change.
All gear stays the same as above.
25mg aldactone split am/pm
Water: 2 gal day thru Thurs. Friday 1 gallon total in by 5:00pm only sipping from this point on.
Meals: regular diet all week till Friday after water is shut down.
6:00 pm order a small or medium pizza (yes, Virginia there is a Santa Clause) eat till I'm full no water. At 9:00pm finish what is left of the pizza. If I'm still hungry should I eat some egg whites or more carbs?
Saturday show morning step on the scale at home at about 7:00am. I trust my scale big time. If I'm at 175# and full and dry I'll be fired up.
174# might be better because weigh in is 12:30pm. 
Meals: Saturday. 8 egg whites with 5 oz flank steak. I'll mix 1/2 cup of oats in my egg white. No water here. I might have to nurse this meal
as I drive the two hour drive to the show. Get weighed in asap. I'm looking for that 176 YES. Go sit down and proceed to eat 4 to 6 cream
filled donuts. Question here. Should I then resume my standard daily diet? Tuna and potatos, or what would you suggest I eat once I scale in after the donuts.
I will then stay off my legs and get ready for the show to begin. I'll pump up hard and go kick some ass at prejudging. In the past say like 16 other times I go to Bob Evans and get 3 pancakes and egg beaters for mid afternoon meal then back to the night show. I have been in several overalls so I always go easy on the water after prejudging.
After the night show is over I'll hit the gatoraide and try to drink a gallon of water on my trip home. The next day I'll be back on the diet and drinking 2 gallons a day. Then I'll be gearing up for the big show Sept. 21st. Only now I'll be more armed with how my body might react to some of these new pre contest diet changes.

Please review my ideas and tell me what you think.
Thanks,
kdtl61

----------


## silverfox

all i will add is adjust carbs/fat load by how you look, if your full, your full so stop eating, if not continue to eat. As far as after pre-judging, I would go with carbs mostly you should be pretty depleted again after pre-judging so pancakes are probably a good idea.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Just like silverfox said, watch your body and adjust acordingly, you have done a lot of shows so you'll know when you are there...as for after the donuts, you can probably have the pancakes (my womans favorite food...LOL) and then resume to your regural low carb foods, as you have another show to do in 3 weeks. Other then that it all seem alright so go get them. Have fun, enjoy kicking ass and keep us posted...good luck...XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

suggestion if your gonna drop the water at five go easy on the donuts the next day. It has been proven that you need some water when you do this shitload thing. If you ever do slin more is not better, just a tad to help transport glycogen to you muscles. Use 25mg aldactone every twelve hours four to five days out. It is a very mild pot. sparing drug. 

take some cherry cake filling with you to the show and use this to help you fill out if your not full from the donuts. pancakes would be fine for afternoon, shit you may want to eat whole eggs as well along with some syrup.

Take in 8 ounces of ice cold water while consuming the donuts after weigh in. 

Listen to Mike and Silverfox, they know all about the fatload stuff

----------


## kdtl61

First I want to say thank you to all of these replys. You have all been very, very helpful. I have already made another adjustment to my aldactone plan.
Today 9-4 I split 25mg am/pm
Tomorrow 9-5 I'm going to split 37mg am/pm
Friday 9-6 I'll strap my balls back on and do the full 50mg split am/pm
Sat. show day 9-7 50 mg split am/pm
Sun. 9-8 Day after 25mg split am/pm
Mon. 9-9 12.5 mg am only.
Plus the water will be hammered each day after the show.
I know you all said 50mg a day would be ok. I just want to be concertive this first time using this drug. I'm looking for just a few pounds of water weight to come off. I might wish I had hit the full 50mg every day since Wed. That is a chance I need to take and see what happens with this low dose.
I will say the learning about how my body reacts to different foods and gear always blows me away. When ever I see pics of me in contest shpae I'm blown away. It's like no freaking way thats me. People always at shows will say shit like you look like 200 pounds on stage. I'll say no just 173#. Little old (40) me. 
If you guys didn't notice I love to compete. I'm always fired up on show days when other guys are just dying to go home and eat.
After all this work I'm ready to do battle on stage. Thats why we have worked so hard to get here.
Thank you all again for your great advise. I'll try to do you proud.
kdtl61

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Everyhting seems right on Bro, you know what to do now...KICK SOME ASS....good luck...and you are welcome...XXL

----------


## kdtl61

Hey Mike XXL,
What kind of scale weight change do you see the week of the show?
Can you tell what your Friday morning weight is. Then what will your Saturday morning weight be? I'm wondering how the Friday night Shit load affects your next morning weight.
I'm not going to go over board Friday night. 

Thanks,
kdtl61

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I can't quite remeber, but i think i was 172 on thursday morning, before decarb workout and carb up, by friday night i was 182 lbs, then i cut my water and took dyiazide (3/4 potassium sparing and 1/4 loop diuretic) and by saturday morning for weight in at 9:00am i was back down to 172 lbs, after prejudging i was back up to 178, and 182 at night show again. After i weight in a just kept on eating, chocolate, rice crispies and glucose tablets, i had a little bit of water 250ml, with creatine, glutamine etc. I hope that helps out Bro...XXL

----------


## kdtl61

Friday Sept. 6th update:
Last night my wife put on my first coat of show tan.
I shower off this morning.
7:00 am my scale weight was 177 1/2 #. Looking very good and ripped in the morning light. I have never been this heavy the day before my show. I have always been 171 or maybe 172. Then my normal water cutting would bring me to 170 show morning. By weigh in weight would be 173 normally.
So, here I am with all my meals with me today. I plan on drinking 20 oz of water with my first 6 meals = 120 oz. Just short of 1 gallon in by 6:00pm. 
Here is my problem do I shit load tonight at 8:00 pm with a small Pizza? Do I skip shit load and just stay on the diet and eat my 6 donuts after weigh in?
My weigh in is at 12:30. Late as hell just my luck.
What I don't know is how much water will come off tonight. I'm trying aldactone for the first time and so far I'm seeing a scale weight change each morning of about 1 pound each day since Wed.. I'm offically using 37mg day split. Trust me when I say I was very cut this morning and that was with 2 gallons yesterday. Any advise? Pizza yes or no?
Lastly I was doing abs last night and holy shit did I get a cramp in 1 ab section that blew up like someone just took a air line and filled it up with air. I will say this has happen before when I had not used any thing to dry out with. So I can't blame the aldactone.
Any suggestions here to deal with the possible cramps?
Since aldactone is potassium sparing I should not take additioal potassium. Correct? I understand too much potassium can cause major problems.
Can you beleive I'm going through all of this just for a tune up show.
The show I'm gunning for is 2 weeks away. I will be a freak by then.
I welcome all advise.
Thanks,
kdtl61

----------


## MIKE_XXL

DO NOT TAKE POTASSIUM WHILE TAKING ALDECTONE!!!!
If you are really tight, skip the pizza, esspeccially if your weight is right on, and just go with the donuts after weight in...
As for cremps that's just electrolyte unbalance, not much you can do, it's a very very compleceted system, you have potassium, Sodium and Magnesium, those are the main electrolytes, and it is very hard to strike the exact balance with supplements.
If you want get some Maalox (with magnesium) chew a few tyabs that might alivate your cramps a bit. I have done that and i never cramp up.

Good luck, i really got to go for now....kick some ass and let me know how you did...XXL

----------


## silverfox

If your still cramping before you go on stage, take about 3-4oz of red wine W/ about a teaspoon of salt, he help with pump and cramps. Also very good product but too late for weekend is injectable AMP, not only does it, prevent cramping but really helps bring viens out. If you want it for second show PM me or e-mail me, can tell you where to get it OTC in US still i beleive.

----------

